# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!

## tamdeptrai

Mình là mem mới, các pro giúp đỡ nhiều nha!

Mình có thi cái cuộc thi này, trúng laptop, smartphone toàn hàng khủng, mà cần mấy trăm like thôi. Ai rảnh 5 phút login vào bài thi này giúp mình nha ,click vào đây

Mình nhờ like, nhưng cũng đem đến thông tin hot về cuộc thi này rồi. Nên mod thông cảm đừng tiễn mình "ra đảo" nha. Các giải thưởng gồm có: Asus Vivobook, Sony VAIO Duo, HTC 8X, Lumia 920....toàn trên mười mấy triệu!

Ai thi sau mà giúp mình mình hứa vote lại bằng 10 cái vốt luôn

----------


## drspiller12345

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

Không hiểu gì luôn, đọc qua thấy lùng bùng quá :-ss

----------


## matngoc2015

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

bác ấy cần vote ấy mà nhưng event gì vậy thớt ơi mình vào đọc mình cũng không hiểu gì luôn nè có wins 8 trong đó nữa

----------


## rubiethuy

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

cuộc thi viết cảm nhận về Windows 8 do Microsoft tài trợ chứ gì bác ,viết cảm nhận khi dùng qua các sản phẩm chạy win 8 ấy như laptop hay tablet chẳng hạn mình thấy cũng có nhiều bài review lắm như bản này chẳng hạn rất chi tiết ,dựa theo đây cũng có thể thêm 1 số từ ngữ hay đấy http://diendan.tuyetdenbatngo.vn/threads/tren-tay-sony-vaio-duo-11.473/

----------


## longcheng

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

dưa theo mấy bài review về lap viết cũng được đó ,cuộc thi này do Microsoft tài trợ nè nên giải thưởng toàn là lap chạy win 8 không à .Có gì mọi người dựa vào bài này lấy ý tưởng viết bài cho mình cũng được không đến nổi nào diendan.tuyetdenbatngo.vn/threads/tren-tay-sony-vaio-duo-11.473/

btw: forum không cho chèn link nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## nabet68

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

bây giờ thì có bao nhiêu máy chạy win 8 rồi nhỉ mình thấy sơ sơ thì cũng đc tablet,laptop và desktop .Còn smartphone thì cũng có WP8 ,tv mà chạy luôn win 8 thì tuyệt nhỉ vì cái giao diện Modern ui của nó rất phù hợp trên tivi

----------


## duylp8686

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình cũng đang tem te em này ,hiện tại thì dùng desktop với wins 8 thôi ,thích lap hơn vì nó tiện dụng

----------


## changmin629x

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

con này nhiêu thế bro ,acer mình thấy ngày càng ok hơn rồi đó không còn ộp ẹt và dể bị chai bàn phím như lúc trước nữa nhất là mấy em giá rẻ ,giờ còn nào chạy win 8 cũng thấy nó nhanh như nhau cả chắc cấu hình nó đạ được tối ưu tối đa hay sao ấy

----------


## iseovip1

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> dưa theo mấy bài review về lap viết cũng được đó ,cuộc thi này do Microsoft tài trợ nè nên giải thưởng toàn là lap chạy win 8 không à .Có gì mọi người dựa vào bài này lấy ý tưởng viết bài cho mình cũng được không đến nổi nào diendan.tuyetdenbatngo.vn/threads/tren-tay-sony-vaio-duo-11.473/
> 
> btw: forum không cho chèn link nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](


bác có bí quyết nào để tạo 1 video thật hay không thế ,mình nghĩ mãi mà cứ bị trùng ý tưởng với 1 số bài thi trước đó ,nản quá nên chưa biết có nên tham gia tiếp hay không

----------


## xuantruong.seo

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mới có suy nghĩ thôi mà đã nản rồi à thế thì khỏi tham gia mình bớt đi thêm 1 đối thủ rồi =)) ,muốn đột phá và khác người thì phải cần thời gian bác à ,đầu phải sáng chiều là ra đc 1 video đâu có khi cả tuần luôn ấy chứ,cố lên nào

----------


## thanducha

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> dưa theo mấy bài review về lap viết cũng được đó ,cuộc thi này do Microsoft tài trợ nè nên giải thưởng toàn là lap chạy win 8 không à .Có gì mọi người dựa vào bài này lấy ý tưởng viết bài cho mình cũng được không đến nổi nào diendan.tuyetdenbatngo.vn/threads/tren-tay-sony-vaio-duo-11.473/
> 
> btw: forum không cho chèn link nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](


win 8 mình thấy ổn mọi mặt rồi nên chắc khi ra win 8 thì không cần nâng cấp nữa mà mình nghĩ win 8 chắc sẽ là bản win desk cuối cùng ấy vì ngành di động phát triển vũ bão quá mốt dùng WP8 để làm việc luôn không chừng

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

chuyện đó còn xa vời lắm ít nhất là khoảng chục năm nữa mới bắt đầu xảy ra giờ thì cứ windows 8 mà dùng thôi quá tốt và quá ổn cho hiện nay cũng như 5 năm sau nữa nên không việc gì phải lo lắng cả

----------


## thoitrangpk

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình nghĩ ra được ý tưởng cho cuộc thi rồi nè không cần gì nhiều đâu các bạn chuẩn bị 1 máy ảnh compact là được sau đó lên mạng search cách l2am video dạng stop motion rồi bỏ ý tưởng mình vào rồi xào nấu lại nhé

----------


## icanfly

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

viết cảm nhận đi cho nhanh không cần phải bỏ quá nhiều thời gian 1 ngày là có thể xong ngay và chỉ yếu cầu chụp 1 tấm ảnh minh họa thôi nên thấy nhiều người tham gia theo cách này hơn là mấy cách khác ấy

----------


## cucre26

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

có ai hay dùng tính năng photo trên win 8 không thế ,cái này mà viết review thì rất hợp và nhiều cái nói đó hiệu ứng rồi các tính năng tag này nọ cũng như chèn vào face tức thì rất ok ,không cần phải dùng soft của hãng thứ 3

----------


## zmyr0893

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

photo mình dùng mỗi khi mở máy lên lên ấy chứ có nó rồi thì hầu như ít dùng mấy soft biên tập ảnh khác vì các thao tác edit cơ bản điều làm được 1 cách nhanh chóng,ai dùng cái photo thì sẽ rõ là giao diện metro nó tuyệt cỡ nào :x

----------


## deadbyme

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình dùng picasa wen rồi giờ toàn biên tập ảnh trên mạng thôi à vì mình dùng mạng cáp quang nên rất nhanh nhiều khi không dùng mấy cái soft của windows luôn ấy

----------


## deadbyme

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

có hướng dẫn làm video dạng chuyển động dựng nè ,các bác xem theo đây thế nào ,nếu làm cái này thì mình nghĩ bài thi sẽ hấp dẫn hơn đó

----------


## LinhNguyen

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

khó khăn thế,để tấm vãi màu xanh lá đó là mình biết có ghép phong nền cho video sau khi làm xong khâu chụp ảnh rồi haha ,nhà mìn mà có đầy đủ dụng cụ thì cũng làm rồi nhưng vì không có nên chi tham gia theo kiểu viết bài cảm nhận cho nó thực tế

----------


## songdai90

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> khó khăn thế,để tấm vãi màu xanh lá đó là mình biết có ghép phong nền cho video sau khi làm xong khâu chụp ảnh rồi haha ,nhà mìn mà có đầy đủ dụng cụ thì cũng làm rồi nhưng vì không có nên chi tham gia theo kiểu viết bài cảm nhận cho nó thực tế


vậy khi nào mới bắt đầu tuần 4 bác nhỉ ?

----------


## kaysone2911

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

bắt đầu từ ngày 30/11 nên mình nghĩ là cuối tuần này nè không biết đúng không nữa vì tính theo tuần 7 ngày là như thế ^^,mà cái này có gì hay không mà thấy mọi người xôn sao quá nhỉ

----------


## Lucian

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

bạn chưa đọc qua à ct viết cảm nhận về win 8 mình đang dùng đó ,giải thưởng toàn là laptop tầm trung và smartphone cao cấp nên số ngươi tham gia quá nhiều làm anh em phải đầu tư vào chất lượng bài thi nhiều hơn

----------


## sownlee

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình dùng con lap hp mua lại có 7tr nè mà chạy windows 8 bản 64bit nhanh như điện ấy mấy em trong đó thì chắc lướt như gió nhỉ nhưng quan trọng nhất của 1 hdh máy tính thì vẫn là sự ổn định và nhiều app tương thích

----------


## arthome2015

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

like cho bài này 1 phiếu giúp mình nha ,bạn mình nó mới tham gia [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/1803

----------


## thangtnpt0021

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> mình dùng con lap hp mua lại có 7tr nè mà chạy windows 8 bản 64bit nhanh như điện ấy mấy em trong đó thì chắc lướt như gió nhỉ nhưng quan trọng nhất của 1 hdh máy tính thì vẫn là sự ổn định và nhiều app tương thích


ram bao nhiêu mà chạy 64bit thế bác ,mình khi nâng cấp lên 4gb mới dám chạy 64bit mà app thì toàn là 32bit là đa số chẳng hiểu sao nsx không chịu làm 64bit để tối ưu ,app phổ biến toàn là 32bit mới ác

----------


## thietkebietthu

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

bài viết rất chi tiết.

vote cho bác 1 vé.








..

----------


## jaybee

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

nhiều bài chi tiết nhưng nhiều bài cũng tham gia cho vui thôi nên cũng sơ xài lắm đa số toàn bài không có số like nào luôn ấy nên mọi người có mà tham gia thì nhớ kêu gọi bạn bè vào mà vận động nếu muốn đoạt giải

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> like cho bài này 1 phiếu giúp mình nha ,bạn mình nó mới tham gia [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/1803


sorry bác luôn qua tuần sau rồi ,bài này coi như là hết hạn rồi nhé ,tuần 4 đã bắt đầu rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ,có gì thì tham gia bài mới thôi bác ,bài này xem như hết giá trị roài [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ,làm 1 bài mới nhé

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> sorry bác luôn qua tuần sau rồi ,bài này coi như là hết hạn rồi nhé ,tuần 4 đã bắt đầu rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ,có gì thì tham gia bài mới thôi bác ,bài này xem như hết giá trị roài [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ,làm 1 bài mới nhé


hì vậy là phí công sức bỏ ra có 1 ngày mà đã bị gạt qua rồi ,thôi thì bù đắp cho tuần sau dù gì thì cũng có thêm được kinh nghiệm tham gia rồi

----------


## lavendervip

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

chủ đề tuần 5 là gì thế mọi người tham gia nhiều quá giờ không biết cái gì là cái gì luôn ,theo mọi người thì nên tham gia bài việt cảm nhận hay là ảnh ghép đây nhỉ ,cảm nhận thì mình viết cũng được nhưng sợ mọi người lười đọc còn ảnh ghép thì nếu hay thì nhìn vào là sẽ có like và được điểm liền

----------


## thanhlong24

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> chủ đề tuần 5 là gì thế mọi người tham gia nhiều quá giờ không biết cái gì là cái gì luôn ,theo mọi người thì nên tham gia bài việt cảm nhận hay là ảnh ghép đây nhỉ ,cảm nhận thì mình viết cũng được nhưng sợ mọi người lười đọc còn ảnh ghép thì nếu hay thì nhìn vào là sẽ có like và được điểm liền


tuần sau là windows store đó tha hồ mà nói về mấy cái app mình yêu thích :whistling:
•Tuần 5: Thỏa thích tận hưởng tiện ích số với kho ứng dụng khổng lồ, đó có phải điều tuyệt vời bạn có được khi sử dụng Windows 8!? Hãy chia sẻ trải nghiệm “Tuyệt đến bất ngờ” của bạn và trở thành chủ nhân của “Bất ngờ” tuần này!

----------


## yentatoo

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

3 tuần trước mình toàn là tuyệt vọng đến bất ngờ không thôi à hy vọng là tuần này sẽ khá hơn không cần trúng lap đâu chỉ cần vào top 9 là đã thành công bước đầu rồi vì cuộc thi mới đi được 1/2 chặn đường

----------


## nqtmht

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

càng về sau càng nhiều người chơi nên mình nghĩ cơ hội sẽ không tăng mà còn giảm xuống rất nhiều luôn đấy nhé nhất là khi có nhiều người biết rồi thì sẽ có những bài đầu tư thực sự mình không chơi lại đâu tốt nhất là tham gia ngay bây giờ

----------


## vgreen23

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/2428 ,bài của mình vừa up lên nè mọi người ,sau 2 ngày ngồi vắt óc suy nghĩ thì cũng có thể đưa ra 1 bài hoàn chỉnh đấy hại não không chiệu nỗi vì cảm ứng thì toàn tưởng tượng ra thôi chưa qua qua nhiều

----------


## gahocseo

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

tuần nào bác cũng tham gia hết nhỉ mình cạn ý tưởng rồi nên phải đợi qua tuần sau thì mới chơi được vì chủ đề phù hợp hơn mà cũng tự do hơn ,tất nhiên là sẽ làm 1 cái video cho thật đẹp và chất lượng luôn rồi

----------


## helloseo

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình thì chỉ thích vào like cho mấy bạn nữ thôi à mà buôn cái là nữ tham gia ít quá mọi người nhỉ chỉ toàn là nam không thôi
hy vọng tuần sau chủ đề nó rộng hơn thì sẽ có nhiều bạn nữ tha gia hơn

----------


## saobang68

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình thấy có nhiều mà nhưng đa số toàn là viết cảm nhận thôi nên không có hình đầu thấy tên nữ nhiều khi còn nhiều hơn nam ở thể loại viết cảm nhận ấy bác nhưng số vote thì lại không cao bằng

----------


## doremon29

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

không công bằng là sao nhở thấy bài nào hay thì cũng có số like nhiều cả còn bài bình thường thì số like tăng lên có thể do họ có nhiều bạn bè trên facebook nên đi vận động cái là ngày có cả mấy trăm cái like đó chứ bức phá số 1

----------


## medi

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

bạn facebook thì mình cũng được tầm hơn 700 người nhưng những người thực sự quen và để họ có thể like cho mình thì cũng không nhiều chắc tầm khoảng 200 là cao nhất rồi nên khó để đấu với những nguoi có số lượt like trên 1000

----------


## nguyentruong17

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

like mỗi tuần mình chỉ cần tầm 700 cái là có thể vào được top 9 rồi đó nhưng không biết tuần sau có biến động gì không nữa tuần này mấy bài like trên 1k cũng hơi bị nhiều nhưng mong sao nó rớt xuống sau khi btc check cheat này nọ

----------


## phongkhamkt1

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

tuần này chắc không nhiều bằng tuần trước và tuần sao mới có là nhiều đây ,ultrabook của hp đấy chắc ai cũng chuẩn bị và đầu tư thật tốt cho bài thi của mình ngày hôm ấy rồi,trong đó có mình nữa nhé ,không thể bỏ lỡ bất kỳ cơ hội nào được

----------


## deadbyme

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

win 8 đúng là có sức hút kỳ lạ ,thằng em mình nó ghét cay ghét đắng khi xem mấy cái video về win 8 nhưng khi nó dùng thử con lap mình thì lại em thinh thích và mê mẫn từ đó thì nó đã biết nó sai khi chưa dùng mà đã chê [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## seo012013

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình lúc trước cũng như thằng em của bác thôi nè vì không thích cái giao diện mình đã dùng gần 10 năm nay mà nó thay đổi như thế nhưng vì còn giữ lại cái giao diện desktop nên cũng không đến nổi nào ,giờ thì cũng đã quen dần rồi . Like cho bài mình 1 cái nha mọi người http://tuyetdenbatngo.vn/#contest/ajax_detail_contest/2467

----------


## blogseotukhoa

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

hôm nay Noel mấy bác không đi đâu chơi à,mình sẵn dịp này kêu tụi bạn nó like dùm luôn ,tối nay cũng chục đứa đi chơi đấy không phải ít nên chắc cũng kiếm được kha khá like trông hôm nay ,giáng sinh vui vẻ nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## haqn84

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*




> hôm nay Noel mấy bác không đi đâu chơi à,mình sẵn dịp này kêu tụi bạn nó like dùm luôn ,tối nay cũng chục đứa đi chơi đấy không phải ít nên chắc cũng kiếm được kha khá like trông hôm nay ,giáng sinh vui vẻ nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


được đi chơi thì sướng rồi mình còn phải ở nhà ôn thi nè chán gì đâu đó ,ngồi xem bài thi của mình nó lên like cũng đỡ buồn được 1 chút ^^

----------


## dung@123

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

noel nghĩ lễ sớm mà bác,sáng học cô giáo còn cho về sớm đi chuẩn bị chơi noel nữa kìa ,cứ vui chơi thỏa thích đi ,mỗi năm có 1 ngày mà cũng học nữa thì chán lắm ,mình mang lap chạy win 8 ra show hàng với tụi bạn đây ,thằng nào đang cài win 7 điều mượn bản cài đặt cả nhưng mình kêu tụi nó mua key đi vì đây là win bản quyền [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) ko share đc

----------


## adminphim

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

máy mình cũng dùng key bản quyền nè không sợ chuyện update win này nọ luôn cứ có bản update mới cho nó tự update liền chẳng cần phải do dự như mấy bác dùng crack nữa

----------


## dangban321

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình không dùng crack mà dùng key active luôn nên cũng không lo lắm đâu ,có điều mình lo là không biết khi nào có cái app youtube trên giao diện metro đây vì thường xem youtube nhưng phải vào trình duyệt vào mở lên nữa nên nhiều lúc cũng thây hơi bất tiện

----------


## vip-yte

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

Có chrome có bác ,lỗi ra ngoài metro rồi click 1 cái vào đặc nó làm trang chủ là được nhưng không có giao diện youtube đẹp như trên WP ,thôi thì ngồi hóng thôi thế nào cũng có à ,không sớm thì cũng muộn

----------


## tvintec

*Trả lời: Anh em nào rảnh cho mình 5 phút thôi nha :X!*

mình thì toàn dùng IE10 thôi giao diện đẹp lướt web mượt mà hơn là thằng chrome hay bị crash lắm đây

----------

